# Unusual! Stanley #104 Liberty Bell plane.



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

This just arrived, and I'm just thrilled!

A Stanley Liberty Bell #104, my first all-metal Liberty. I was intrigued by its snub-nose appearance, like as if somebody hacked off the ends, but no, this is what they're supposed to look like.

This particular one is rumored to be a Type 1. It has the original round Stanley logo on the cutter, and an Oct 5, 1875 patent date impressed on the cheek. I'll have to hit the books for verification.

As the proliferation of upscale 'Boutique' planes continues, us vintage guys are pushed into our own counterculture, or subculture, whichever it is. I got nothing against those showy brass L-Ns or Veritas planes, but I think I am ever more pleased by the acquisition of a truly rare item like this Liberty Bell.

It's going straight to my glass showcase, but eventually I'll take it out for a spin on my next 'sharpening day'

Behold the classics!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

These liberty's have alluded me as well so far. Nice acquisition.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome. Would love to own one of those.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, guys!
The transitional Liberty Bells are a lot easier to come by, and I really like the 122s, which are quite common on eBay, and the 135s. 
My guess is that there are 40 to 50 Liberty Bell transitionals for every metal bodied Liberty listed on eBay. They're tough to find, and even worse, I don't think they were ever retailed in Canada.
I bought this one with the money saved by not buying 'Handyman' planes, LOL, so thanks, *Don W*!!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have the wooden Liberty Bell I would love to have all 8 of them.

To me personally they are worth a great bit because it celebrates the 100 years of the US revolution and the patriots of which I was one 200 years after the first big one.
To others the Liberty Bells are just another plane.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Agreed, Arlin!
It's a niche collectible, for sure, an acquired taste. Hey, Arlin, you just made me realize: No wonder they weren't retailed in Canada!! It's truly a patriotic item of interest to Americans only!!!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Nice pickup, pk! I got outbid on one of those at an auction about a year ago. They are cool little planes for sure.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*JayT* and others: Now that I got mine, here's a lead on another one: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Stanley-tool-Liberty-Bell-104-plane/9476669

This guy seems to be on the level. He won't ship to Canada, won't accept PayPal, which is why he still has this one. I would have snagged it months ago.

Best of luck!!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Anyone else is free to get after it. Made the decision a while back to find more vintage stuff live in the wild and not via internet-the #104 was at a tool auction here in town, not an internet auction. It's nice to have that option and I understand it's not available for a lot of people. It's also a result of having a full set of users that work for just about anything I need to do. Any planes that are needed/wanted from here on out are probably going to have to be new purchases. Things like a #95 or #62 cost as much for vintage as they do for a new LN.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Understood, *JayT!*
It's all relative, and I dare not look at new tool prices, I might quit buying vintage altogether! 
Out here in the bald prairie, tools, wood, and other woodworkers are rare as hen's teeth. 
And, I need a 'fix' more often than I should….. Thus, eBay. There's a Lee Valley in town, but I rarely go there except for 2000 grit sandpaper.


----------

